# Best Lyrics ever! Your fave here!!



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Can I really pick one? _Watching the Detectives _

This could be a close second. Who writes a song about a body guard? 






Rotating head, keeps on the right side
Coiled up and tense remains on the lookout
Expects to be shot or get given the bullet
Rotating head tries to look on the bright side of things

Rotating head, friends in high places
No need to guess what he's got in that briefcase
A mind like a gin-trap, one swollen ankle
The rotating head tries to stay on the right side of things
On the right side of things

Living on tip-toe
Waiting for the next step
The wages of death
What a life for a swivelhead

Understand, underhand, underarm protection
Each new passer-by a new wave of suspicion
In less than an hour the plane will be leaving
The lights and the cameras
Then sleep on a prayer and a wing
Rotating

Living on tip-toe
Waiting for the next step
The wages of death
What a life for a swivelhead


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bleating and babbling we fell on his neck with a scream.

Wave upon wave of demented avengers, march cheerfully out of obscurity into the dream.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I tend to be more of a ham 'n egger when it comes to lyrics. I've always thought the lyrics on many Bon Scott era AC/DC songs were funny, playful and clever despite them being loaded with cliches.

What I want I stash
What I don't I smash
And you're on my list
Dead or alive
I got a .45
And I never miss


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Battleship confide in me and tell me where you are....


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

when I was a child I had a fever
my hands felt like two balloons
now I've got that fever once again
....


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Kirstin Hersh - Krait

In a suburban desert, a fast-food high,
We swipe at peeling paint, swat away
flies - the crawling milk-fed, squawking cream-filled hominid-
ids, immune to broken, to wasted time, to bolts of lightning.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

_See there, a son is born and we pronounce him fit to fight
There are blackheads on his shoulders, and he pees himself in the night
We'll make a man of him, put him to trade
Teach him to play Monopoly and how to sing in the rain_


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

He want that
Cake, cake, cake, cake
Cake, cake, cake, cake
Cake, cake, cake, cake
Cake, cake, cake
Ooh baby, I like it


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

A couple of faves, all for different reasons:

"Sprawling on the fringes of the city
In geometric order
An insulated border
In-between the bright lights
And the far, unlit unknown

Growing up, it all seems so one-sided
Opinions all provided
The future pre-decided
Detached and subdivided
In the mass-production zone
Nowhere is the dreamer
Or the misfit so alone

Subdivisions
In the high school halls
In the shopping malls
Conform or be cast out

Subdivisions
In the basement bars
In the backs of cars
Be cool or be cast out"
-------------------------------------------
"September seventeen
For a girl I know it's Mother's Day
Her son has gone alee
And that's where he will stay
Wind on the weathervane
Tearing blue eyes sailor-mean
As Falstaff sings a sorrowful refrain
For a boy in Fiddler's Green

His tiny knotted heart
Well, I guess it never worked too good
The timber tore apart
And the water gorged the wood
You can hear her whispered prayer
For men at masts that always lean
The same wind that moves her hair
Moves a boy through Fiddler's Green"

------------------------------------------
"I left your house this mornin'
About a quarter after nine
Could have been the Willie Nelson
Could have been the wine

When I left your house this mornin'
It was a little after nine
It was in Bobcaygeon, I saw the constellations
Reveal themselves one star at a time"
-----------------------------------------

Love, I get so lost sometimes
Days pass and this emptiness fills my heart
When I want to run away I drive off in my car
But whichever way I go
I come back to the place you are

All my instincts, they return
The grand facade, so soon will burn
Without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside"
---------------------------------------
"The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin'
That's what I said
The looser the waistband, the deeper the quicksand
Or, so I've read.

My baby fits me like a flesh tuxedo
I love to sink her with my pink torpedo.

Big bottom
Big bottom
Talk about bum cakes
My gal's got 'em.
Big bottom
Drive me out of my mind.
How can I leave this behind?

I saw her on Monday, twas my lucky bun day
You know what I mean.
I love her each weekday, each velvety cheek day
You know what I mean.

My love gun's loaded and she's in my sights
Big game's waiting there inside her tights.

Big bottom
Big bottom
Talk about mud flaps
My gal's got 'em.
Big bottom
Drive me out of my mind.
How can I leave this behind?"


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I know there's a place you walked, 
where love falls from the trees. 

My heart is like a broken cup, 
I only feel right on my knees. 

I spit out like a sewer hole, yet still receive your kiss. 

How can I measure up to anyone now after such a love as this?

Well who are you?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My friends got a girlfriend and he hates that bitch, he tells me everyday....


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I could always count on Floyd for a ring of truth:

_You are young and life is long, and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find, ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun_


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

I've seen the needle and the damage done
A little part of it in everyone
But every junkie's like a setting sun


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm a loser at the top of my game...
or
I hope you never fall in love with somebody like you...

gotta love Tom Petty


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

When you're lost in the rain in Juarez
And it's Eastertime too
And your gravity fails
And negativity don't pull you through
Don't put on any airs
When you're down on Rue Morgue Avenue
They got some hungry women there
And they really make a mess outa you.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Never trust a big butt and a smile, word to Ronnie


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Best-ever would take me long time .. There are so many great lyricists - Shane MacGowan, Tom Waits / Kathleen Brennan, Joni Mitchell, Gord Downie, etc.
And then, there is this guy:

_Shelter me from the powder and the finger
Cover me with the thought that pulled the trigger
Just think of me as one you'd never figured ..._


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Once again turn away.
If you’re sure that its done.
Tell your prophets to pray.
Tell your bandits to run.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

_Well then Fido got up off the floor, and he rolled over
and he looked me straight in the eye
And you know what he said?
"Once upon a time, somebody say to me"
This is the dog talkin' now
"What is your, conceptual, continuity?"
"Well I told 'em right then", Fido said
"It should be easy to see
"The crux of the biscuit
is the apostrophe" _


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I went home with the waitress
The way I always do
How was I to know
She was with the Russians too

I was gambling in Havana
I took a little risk
Send lawyers guns and money
Dad get me out of this (ha)


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

This is by William Prince a Canadian singer/songwriter.

Tell me your dreams
Make them as big as you can
So then they have the best chance of maybe working out
Sometimes nothing works out sometimes
Don't be alarmed
Don't shy away when you're in the wrong
I can testify to what it's like being lost inside yourself, a personal hell

I wanna live to the second last day that my children do
Selfishly so I can see them through
And all that they become
That's all I'll ever become

Spend it all
Every last bit that you have
If you need to buy back the piece you lost to the upkeep of renting a room for your soul
I can see how
Every last downfall of man
Could one day lead to the end if we can't find harmony
And treat others like we'd like to be treated
Fair
I know it's not really fair
That don't mean the outcome should be decided solely by the income of people
Who don't need it for livin'
Still...

I wanna live to the second last day that my children do
Selfishly so I can see them through
And all that they become
That's all I'll ever become


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

_I bomb atomically, Socrates' philosophies and hypotheses
Can't define how I be dropping these mockeries
Lyrically perform armed robbery
Flee with the lottery, possibly they spotted me
Battle-scarred Shogun, explosion when my pen hits tremendous
Ultraviolet shine blind forensics
I inspect you through the future see millennium
Killa Beez sold fifty gold, sixty platinum
Shackling the masses with drastic rap tactics
Graphic displays melt the steel like blacksmiths
Black Wu jackets, Queen Beez ease the guns in
Rumble with patrolmen, tear gas laced the function
Heads by the score take flight, incite a war
Chicks hit the floor, die hard fans demand more
Behold the bold soldier, control the globe slowly
Proceeds to blow, swinging swords like Shinobi
Stomp grounds and pound footprints in solid rock
Wu got it locked, performing live on your hottest block_

Inspectah Deck delivers one of the greatest verses in the history of hip-hop like it's nothing.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

laristotle said:


> Hunter Biden song?


LOL could work in so many current scenarios!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Bus stop, wet day, she's there, I say "Please share my umbrella." 
Bus stop, bus goes, she stays, love grows under my umbrella.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

_I don't mean to brag I don't mean to boast
But I'm intercontinental when I eat French toast_

God rest MCA's soul!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I never knew girls existed like you
But now that I do
I'd really like to get to know you
The girl's too young
She don't need any better
It's all coming back
I can feel it
The girl's too young
She don't know any better
It's all coming back
I can feel it
She is beautiful
She is beautiful
She is beautiful
She is beautiful
The girl is beautiful


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Hunter Biden song?


Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner was a good one too .. lol


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Likely the only song in history to use the word rhinoscopy in the lyrics!

A fat man like me
Can never bother with tea or brie
I must go right to the main source
And wolf it down like a rhinoceros
But a woman like her
Can tease me with a warm hors d'ouevre

She slices and dices nicely
Which has a way of enticing me
Armed with an apron and spatula
She is a post-modern goddess of love
So why does she feed me pate'
When she knows what I'm gonna say

Complicated potatoes again?
Complicated potatoes

She spices her icings precisely
Arousing me aromatically
I had a recent rhinoscopy
So I could smell every recipe
Still she leaves me on pre-heat
When she knows that I love to eat

Complicated potatoes again
Complicated potatoes


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Some say love, it is a river
That drowns the tender reed
Some say love, it is a razor
That leaves your soul to bleed
Some say love, it is a hunger
An endless aching need
I say love, it is a flower
And you, its only seed

It's the heart, afraid of breaking
That never learns to dance
It's the dream, afraid of waking
That never takes the chance
It's the one who won't be taken
Who cannot seem to give
And the soul, afraid of dying
That never learns to live

When the night has been too lonely
And the road has been too long
And you think that love is only
For the lucky and the strong
Just remember in the winter
Far beneath the bitter snows
Lies the seed that with the sun's love
In the spring becomes the rose


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm better now ... somehow
I've got a clearer head
I sleep in my own bed most of the time
I'm better now ... I feel fine

Joey Landreth

that tag 'most of the time' gets me each time i hear that song


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Can I really pick one? _Watching the Detectives _
> 
> This could be a close second. Who writes a song about a body guard?
> 
> ...


I saw the English Beat once, live at an outdoor concert in Seattle. A lot of Vox guitars.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

My favorite of all time

"Limelight"

All the world’s indeed a stage
And we are merely players
Performers and portrayers
Each another’s audience
Outside the gilded cage 

A new favorite from a tune none of you've probably heard. 

"The Greatest Show on Earth" - recited by Richard Dawkins end of song

"We are going to die, and that makes us the lucky ones
Most people are never going to die because they are never going to be born
The potential people who could have been here in my place
But who will in fact never see the light of day outnumber the sand grains of Sahara
Certainly those unborn ghosts include greater poets than Keats, scientists greater than Newton
We know this because the set of possible people allowed by our DNA
So massively exceeds the set of actual people
In the teeth of those stupefying odds it is you and I, in our ordinariness, that are here
We privileged few, who won the lottery of birth against all odds
How dare we whine at our inevitable return to that prior state
From which the vast majority have never stirred?"


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

_The television, was snowing softly_


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

_How I wish you could see the potential... the potential of you and me
It's like a book elegantly bond but, in a language you can't read (just yet)_


----------



## undermystone (May 10, 2021)

whoever we are
wherever we're from
we should have noticed by now
our behavior is dumb
and if our chances expect to improve
it's going to take a lot more than trying to remove
the other race, or the other whatever
from the face of the planet all together 

... last part is
the book says he made us all to be just like him
so if we're dumb, then god is dumb
and maybe even a little ugly on the side <-------- that line is brilliant ! lol

Dumb All Over Frank Zappa
great lyrics.. fantastic jam at the end
that whole double album is great You Are What You Is - I think Steve Vai was listed as ... strat abuse


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Still don't know what I was waiting for
And my time was running wild, a million dead-end streets and
Every time I thought I'd got it made
It seemed the taste was not so sweet
So I turned myself to face me
But I've never caught a glimpse
Of how the others must see the faker
I'm much too fast to take that test

Ch-ch-ch-ch-changes (Turn and face the strange)
Ch-ch-changes, don't want to be a richer man
Ch-ch-ch-ch-changes (Turn and face the strange)
Ch-ch-changes, just gonna have to be a different man
Time may change me
But I can't trace time

I watch the ripples change their size
But never leave the stream of warm impermanence and
So the days float through my eyes
But still the days seem the same
And these children that you spit on
As they try to change their worlds
Are immune to your consultations
They're quite aware of what they're going through

Strange fascination, fascinating me
Ah, changes are taking the pace I'm going through


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

All in nature ends in tragedy, and I
Was the first to finally fade away from my
Grandfather's memories. Well how long till the day
My memories of him finally fade away?

Dissolving into grey.

Is breathing just the ticking of an unwinding
Clock counting down the time it takes
For you to comprehend the sheer magnitude of
Every single precious breath you've ever wasted?

I did everything I could, I bargained with the universe
To take my life instead of hers.
But no amount of money, drugs or tears could keep her here.
What purpose did her suffering serve?

Is breathing just the ticking of an unwinding
Clock counting down the time it takes
For you to comprehend the sheer magnitude of
Every single precious breath you've ever wasted?

So much misery.
So much indifference.
Just so much suffering.
We can become tempted...

By appeals to hatred.
But this world ain't nothing more than what we make of it.

Revenge ain't no solution
To the inevitable pain
Every single one of us must face in losing...

The kindred spirits in our lives.
Lives so brief, so disappointing, so confusing.

As Cronie slipped away, I held her in my arms, reduced...

To "Please don't leave me.
What will I do?"
This cosmic sadness,
Just here to remind you...

That without love,
Breathing's just the ticking of...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

And the Meek shall inherit the earth.

2112 Overture by Rush.

Or maybe the finale to 2112

Attention all planets of the Solar Federation
Attention all planets of the Solar Federation
Attention all planets of the Solar Federation
We have assumed control
We have assumed control
We have assumed control


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Everyone has their breaking point
For me it's spiders
For you, it's me.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

How this was not in the top ten riff list is a mystery to me.

Sitting on a park bench,
Eyeing little girls with bad intent.
Snot's running down his nose,
Greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes.
Hey, Aqualung.
Drying in the cold sun,
Watching as the frilly panties run.
Hey, Aqualung.
Feeling like a dead duck,
Spitting out pieces of his broken luck.
Oh, Aqualung.

Sun streaking cold,
An old man wandering lonely.
Taking time the only way he knows.
Leg hurting bad as he bends to pick a dog-end,
He goes down to the bog and warms his feet.
Feeling alone,
The army's up the road.
Salvation a la mode and a cup of tea.
Aqualung, my friend,
Don't you start away uneasy.
You poor old sod
You see, it's only me

Do you still remember
December's foggy freeze?
When the ice that clings on to your beard
Was screaming agony.
And you snatch your rattling last breaths
With deep-sea diver sounds,
And the flowers bloom
Like madness in the spring.
Sun streaking cold,
An old man wandering lonely.
Taking time the only way he knows.
Leg hurting bad as he bends to pick a dog-end,
He goes down to the bog
And warms his feet.
Woh-o-o-oh
Feeling alone,
The army's up the road.
Salvation a la mode and a cup of tea.
Aqualung, my friend,
Don't you start away uneasy.
You poor old sod
You see, it's only me
Me-ee-eeh, o-o-o-oh


Dee dee dee dee
Dee dee, dee dee, dee dee
Dee dee dee, dee dee dee
Dee dee, dee dee
Aqualung, my friend,
Don't you start away uneasy.
Oh, you poor old sod
You see it's only me.

Sitting on a park bench,
Eying little girls with bad intent.
Snot's running down his nose,
Greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes.
Hey, Aqualung.
Drying in the cold sun,
Watching as the frilly panties run.
Hey, Aqualung.
Feeling like a dead duck,
Spitting out pieces of his broken luck.
Hey, Aqualung.
Wo-o-o-o-oh, Aqualung.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Well, I don't hate my parents
I don't get drunk just to spite them
I've got my own reasons to drink now
I think I'll call my dad up and invite him
I can sleep in till noon anytime I want
Though there's not many days that I do
Gotta get up and take on that world
When your an adult it's no cliche it's the truth

'Cause I'm an adult now
I'm an adult now
I've got the problems of an adult
On my head and on my shoulders
I'm an adult now

I can't even look at young girls anymore
People will think I'm some kind of pervert
Adult sex is either boring or dirty
Young people they can get away with murder
I don't write songs about girls anymore
I have to write songs about women
No more boy meets girl boy loses girl
More like man tries to understand what the hell went wrong

'Cause I'm an adult now
I'm an adult now
I've got the problems of an adult
On my head and on my shoulders
I'm an adult now
I'm an adult now
I'm an adult now

I can't take any more illicit drugs
I can't afford any artificial joy
I'd sure look like a fool dead in a ditch somewhere
With a mind full of chemicals
Like some cheese-eating high school boy

'Cause I'm an adult now
I'm an adult now
I've got the problems of an adult
On my head and on my shoulders
I'm an adult now

Sometimes my head hurts and sometimes my stomach hurts
And I guess it won't be long
For I'm sitting in a room with a bunch
Of people whose necks and backs are aching
Whose sight and hearing's fading
Who just can't seem to get it up
Speaking of hearing, I can't take too much loud music
I mean I like to play it, but I sure don't like the racket
Noise, but I can't hear anything
Just guitars screaming, screaming, screaming
Some guy screaming in a leather jacket
Woah!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

MetalTele79 said:


> I don't write songs about girls anymore
> I have to write songs about women


best line


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> best line


Close, but this is something I actually thought of when someone passed me a joint at a party. 

_I'd sure look like a fool dead in a ditch somewhere
With a mind full of chemicals
Like some cheese-eating high school boy_

I didn't know that person, and I do not trust today's dope!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

MetalTele79 said:


> Well, I don't hate my parents
> I don't get drunk just to spite them
> I've got my own reasons to drink now
> I think I'll call my dad up and invite him
> ...


I just finished listening to this song, and then visited this page.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I am writing you this letter in desperation I'm afraid
And I won't be back to Lindsay for the veterans' parade
'Cause I got banged up pretty good in a street-fight in Bilbao
And I won't be coming home to see your young and pretty face
I am far too young to feel so old
And far too tired to care
That I took down twenty bastards before they left me lying here
When I landed here a year ago I know that I believed
That it was better to die upon your feet than to live upon your knees
And it's not that I care any less for that philosophy
But I would spend one night with you in trade for all that I've achieved
'Cause I was never much on dreams
And they were never big on me
And I can't dream my way home from a grave-sight by the sea
So I'll clench my fist and once more sing the Internationale
And I'll say, "goodbye, I love you."
'Cause it's time that I should go


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Broken guitar blues makes me laugh


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Pink Floyd dogs... 

And after a while you can work on points for style
Like the club tie and a firm handshake
A certain look in the eye and an easy smile
You have to be trusted by the people that you lie to
So that when they turn their backs on you
You'll get the chance to put the knife in


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Stop right there!
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further!
Do you love me?
Will you love me forever?
Do you need me?
Will you never leave me?
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life?
Will you take me away and will you make me your wife?
Do you love me!?
Will you love me forever!?
Do you need me!?
Will you never leave me!?
Will you make me happy for the rest of my life!?
Will you take me away and will you make me your wife!?
I gotta know right now
Before we go any further
Do you love me!?
Will you love me forever!?
Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I'll give you an answer in the morning
Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I'll give you an answer in the morning
Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I'll give you an answer in the morning
I gotta know right now
Do you love me?
Will you love me forever?
Do you need me?
Will you never leave me?
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life?
Will you take me away and will you make me your wife?
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further
Do you love me?
And will you love me forever?
Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I'll give you an answer in the morning
Let me sleep on it
Will you love me forever?
Let me sleep on it
Will you love me forever!
I couldn't take it any longer
Lord I was crazed
And when the feeling came upon me
Like a tidal wave
I started swearing to my god and on my mother's grave
That I would love you to the end of time
I swore that I would love you to the end of time!
So now I'm praying for the end of time
To hurry up and arrive
'Cause if I gotta spend another minute with you
I don't think that I can really survive
I'll never break my promise or forget my vow
But God only knows what I can do right now
I'm praying for the end of time
It's all that I can do
Praying for the end of time,
So I can end my time with you!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Got to kick at the darkness 'til it bleeds daylight.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Ed was at the end of his rope, an expression he detested
"There is no rope!" he would scream at the laughing walls
"There is only the end"
"No hope, no rope
Ending is better than mending
Doors of perception, windows of opportunity
These are illusions, like the killing floor"
Ed spoke in a squeaky whiny voice
With perhaps a slight tinge of glee
But this was only because
He couldn't be bothered to try to develop
A manner of speaking that truly reflected his mood
"This is a vacuum, there is no air in this room
Despair is no fun anymore
Nihilism knocked three times on the ceiling
But the rosy fingers of dawn always inserted themselves
In the nose of unfulfilled promises"
"Angels sang Heysanna Hosanna
Paralyzed prima-donnas danced in the streets all day
But when darkness came, everybody went home
"I was ready, everyone else was asleep
And while it may have been a relief
To see that I was right all along
Here I am still: alone and trapped
Awaiting the endless end
"And I can turn it all around
And laugh at it and laugh at myself
I can laugh louder than the walls
The halls, the waterfalls
Louder than Charles de Gaul or Fulton Mall
But I don't know what I'm laughing at
I don't know just what I think is so goddamn funny"
"I don't know why I don't just shut up
And give up and lay down and die
What do I have to complain about anyway?
Ed asked his Picasso, "I'm a millionaire!"
This wasn't exactly true
Ed's Picasso was an obvious forgery
His three Rothkos had just been singled out
In an article in Artforum entitled
"The three most insignificant paintings of Mark Rothko"
And his Barbara Kruegers had been irreparably damaged
By Rein Sanction and a few other bands from Gainesville
That refused to recognize the value of art
"Come to think of it, " Ed mused to the laminated roadkill coffee table
That he had purchased when times had seemed slightly less bleak
"Come to think of it, not only does art have no intrinsic value
But my collection has no extrinsic value either
I know I'm not a millionaire, but that's no reason to complain"
"There is no reason to complain
There is no reason to do anything
I don't believe in reason
Objective reality, or collective farming"
"I don't believe in public speaking
Which is another reason why I'm here alone
I don't believe in life or death, I would kill myself
But I don't believe in suicide"
Ed put on a red shirt and took a quick walk around the block
While whistling softly to himself
He reentered his apartment screaming
"There is no life on this planet!
Jehovah-One replaced all life with machinery five centuries ago !!!
The so-called industrial revolution was just another hoax
And we all fell for it, 'cause we were all programmed to
Even I fell for it, I believe in the steam engine
Even though I don't believe in anything
"Logical inconsistency is the Mr. Bubble I bathe in
Each and every evening, except for yesterday evening
When I rollerbladed over to the Masonic temple
To play pinochle with Pope John Paul the First"
"I really had no choice in the matter"
"Ed certainly could go on and on, and he did
And he would, and he will
Until you or I or somebody does something about it"
Senator Sterno of Louisiana announced
Over closed circuit television
"And as long as he continues to pontificate pointlessly
I will do nothing"
Ed walked away from the program feeling fortified and stapled
His brain was buzzing, the way it always did just after Jeopardy
He loaded up the microbus with atlases and poseidons
And headed for Pope county
"I've had it"
He sang, "I've had it with puns, alliteration
Russian literature, Italian neorealism
Meaningless cross references and laundry lists of nonsense
I shall dive without a license, without clothing
Without direction and if I make it to Arkansas, fine
And if I'm running late, if I'm running a numbers game
It doesn't matter, I shall keep on running
"Yes, this is the answer, this is the ending
I shall keep on running, because a body in motion
Tends to stay emotional, and it's better to feel
Pain is better than emptiness
Emptiness is better than nothing
And nothing is better than this"


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

"...the future's so bright I gotta wear shades..."


----------



## Bushleague (Aug 1, 2021)

Under the Garden by NUFAN, the late Tony Sly just got so gloriously dark and scathing nearing his untimely end. Even for him, that whole last album was just brilliant lyrically.

_"We're so desperate it's dangerous, we basically have lost our heads
Responsible for nothing but taking credit where ever we can" 

No Use For A Name - Under The Garden - YouTube _


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Cocaine coloured computer cards.


----------

